# Savanah Monitors



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

anyone have any?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Im going to get one soon


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

haha no but I can answer any questions you might have about them


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I have one, awesome lizard. She will destroy and eat anything! I highly recomend them if you can house and care for them.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very Nice monitor, cant wait till I get one


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow pamonster.......how big is he?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^ right at 2 feet last time I measured, she has shed once since then so probibly a little bigger now


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

IMO they get to big but they are tame why not get ackies small and tame


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

they are great, just don't overfeed. I got an obese one from a pet shop that was fed dog food by an ass of an owner. Hes looking much better now though and is getting a bit more active, before when i put him somehwere he would fall asleep wherever that happened to be, literally wouldn't take a step. Easy to keep too, get a good heat lamp that gets cooler but not cold at night, a HUGE enclosure and somewhere for them to dig and burrow, thats pretty much it. except other obvious things like lights and water, places to climb is good too if you have a tall tank. I feed mine small rats or mice occasionally and he gets locusts to chase, but he would get cockroaches if i could get hold of them...they are PETS here and cost a fortune.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

here is me sav moniter chowin down on a chick

are chicks good for a lizard i go through 50-60 a year it seems to be fillin up all his food groups nicely


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

what sort of chick has blue feet? moorhen? and, NO chicks are not good for monitor lizards they are like burgers.


----------

